
Show HN: Skynet Today, a site for informed and accessible coverage of AI news - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/
======
andreyk
Hi HN!

Been working on this project for a while, hope you dig it!

Also, everyone working on it does it in their free time, and we could still
use more help (with front end dev too!) , please get in touch if you might be
interested -
[https://www.skynettoday.com/contact](https://www.skynettoday.com/contact)

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
I dig the name of the website/project most of all! There's an alternate
universe out there where Skynet announces their nuclear strike on humanity via
Skynet Today.

